# Fun with Duracoat



## cmacclel (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Radio (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Nebula (Nov 4, 2006)

Very nice! Have you considered taking orders? If so, I want in. Kirk


----------



## bombelman (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice, nice, great pattern also....

Could this process allso be explained/illustrated further maybe ?

Cheers !


----------



## ICUDoc (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow!
How the did you do that????


----------



## Sable (Nov 4, 2006)

I might be wrong, but it looks like he may have stripped the tube, then overlaid it with some kind of mesh (fence?) as a mask, airbrush-Durocoated it and pulled the mesh off. There was a KILLER orange/red thing I saw a few days ago that looked like they'd used chicken-wire fence.


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 4, 2006)

WILD! Not 100% happy but here is a WILD SCHEME


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 4, 2006)

bombelman said:


> Nice, nice, great pattern also....
> 
> Could this process allso be explained/illustrated further maybe ?
> 
> Cheers !




Clean / Strip finish.

Apply Mesh

Duracoat Black

Remove Mesh

Duracoat clear


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 4, 2006)

Sable said:


> I might be wrong, but it looks like he may have stripped the tube, then overlaid it with some kind of mesh (fence?) as a mask, airbrush-Durocoated it and pulled the mesh off. There was a KILLER orange/red thing I saw a few days ago that looked like they'd used chicken-wire fence.




This


----------



## Pumaman (Nov 4, 2006)

I love the green one!!!
make me one please


----------



## will (Nov 4, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> Clean / Strip finish.
> 
> Apply Mesh
> 
> ...



some where there is a different color applied. 

How does this compare to powder coat - more durable? ; less durable?


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 4, 2006)

I tried to update the process for the Green light but the SERVER KEEPS LOCKING ME UP!!! When I try to quote someone.

Anyway

Green Light Process

-Bead Blast
-White Base
-Lime Green
-Apply Mesh
-Matte Black
-Gloss clear

Mac


----------



## LumenHound (Nov 4, 2006)

Incredible! :rock: 

I can't wait to see your next creation.

zebra stripes...
leopard spots... 
maybe even a plaid???


----------



## Cliffnopus (Nov 4, 2006)

Whoa....I'm getting dizzy. Great job Mac, real one-of-a-kind look.

Cliff


----------



## grnamin (Nov 4, 2006)

Mac, Duracoat was made for you! Awesome work!!!


----------



## will (Nov 4, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> I tried to update the process for the Green light but the SERVER KEEPS LOCKING ME UP!!! When I try to quote someone.
> 
> 
> Mac



that is a problem with CPF -


----------



## Carpe Diem (Nov 4, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> This


 


:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Chronos (Nov 4, 2006)

mac,

The first series of pics in silver/black is just about what I had in mind when you posted your Halloween light pictures. Simply awsome!!! Great job. If only my lights had enough of a smooth body to take advantage of your skills.


----------



## will (Nov 4, 2006)

great looking lights - what did you use for mesh?


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 4, 2006)

will said:


> great looking lights - what did you use for mesh?




I used the mesh that Aluminum rod is shipped in. The Yellow size to be specific.

Mac


----------



## frisco (Nov 5, 2006)

How durable is Duracoat? 

frisco


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Nov 5, 2006)

I read that it would last a few lifetimes.... They use it on guns so it is very resistant I guess. And its salt-water resistant too.


----------



## missionaryman (Nov 5, 2006)

very cool indeed


----------



## Ganp (Nov 5, 2006)

:wow: Fantastic looking results Mac :goodjob: 

I would like to know if after the clear coat is applied, does it mask the thickness of the last colour coat, and is the whole job thin enough to reveal fine detail like fine knurling?

I think you will get a lot of demand for this.  

Colin.


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 5, 2006)

Ganp said:


> :wow: Fantastic looking results Mac :goodjob:
> 
> I would like to know if after the clear coat is applied, does it mask the thickness of the last colour coat, and is the whole job thin enough to reveal fine detail like fine knurling?
> 
> ...



Duracoat is the thinist coating I have come across. A 0.001 coat covers well.

Mac


----------



## will (Nov 5, 2006)

I think anything you spray on is going to fill in the recesses of the knurling. Lacquer is very thin, but it will flow into the bottoms of the knurls. I did a bunch of powder coat, which is very thick. The knurling is still there, just not as sharp.


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 10, 2006)

Mac, that's some sweet work.  I'd love to get the whole Duracoat 101 treatment and play with some of the stuff around here. Your work is very inspiring!


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 11, 2007)

That's so cool! I can make my lights match my clothes.


----------



## Mike V (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## wquiles (Feb 11, 2007)

MAC - great job - these look awesome :rock: 

Will


----------

